# orange marble pleco anyone?



## SoBe_fish (Jan 15, 2008)

Anybody know anything about these guys? (Max. Tank size, community fish friendly etc.)


----------



## CukeTheExile (Nov 26, 2007)

Would you happen to have any pictures of this plec? I can't find any under the name given(probly a generic name from the pet store). I'd be glad to help you out, just want to make sure you have what you think you have.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Are you thinking of red marble calico pleco? If possible could post a picture..


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

SoBe_fish:

Are you familiar with this Internet resource?

http://www.planetcatfish.com/core/index.php

TR


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

*ancistrus sp.*

They are probably piebald variety of the common bristle-nose:

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=49


----------

